# Ex-Georgia official wore fake pregnancy stomach in paid leave scheme



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 21, 2022)

Ex-Georgia official wore fake pregnancy stomach in paid leave scheme​*A former Georgia official faked being pregnant so she could take paid maternity leave — but her scheme came apart when a co-worker noticed her baby bump was bogus, officials said.*

Robin Folsom, 43, also allegedly made up a fake baby daddy to send an email to her bosses that said she was under doctor’s orders for several weeks of bed rest after giving birth in May 2021, the Georgia Office of the Inspector Generalannounced this week.

*The birth-that-wasn’t came two months after a co-worker at the state’s Vocational Rehabilitation Agency allegedly saw part of Folsom’s fake pregnancy stomach “come away” from her body, according to a news release from the IG’s office. 

Folsom, director of external affairs for the agency, sent her co-workers photos of her supposed newborn, but they “depicted children with varying skin tones,” the release stated.*









The father of her child, Bran Otmembebwe, was a made-up person, but Folsom, when pressed by investigators in October 2021, doubled down and said he really existed, the indictment against her says.

*Folsom had informed the agency that she gave birth once before, in July 2020, and got pregnant again in August 2021. But the IG found there were no official records of Folsom having given birth and her insurance records didn’t indicate any pregnancy or delivery. She resigned from her state gig last October after investigators interviewed her as part of the probe into her fake pregnancies, the release said.*

“All state employees, and especially those that communicate with the media and general public on behalf on their agency, should be held to the highest standards of integrity and honesty,” IG Scott McAfee said in a statement. “OIG will continue to hold state employees accountable if they choose to deceive their superiors and receive undeserved compensation.”

*Folsom was charged with three counts of making false statements and one count of identity fraud after a local grand jury indicted her, state Attorney General Chris Carr announced this week.*

“Fraud by state employees will not be tolerated,” Carr said in a statement. “By working with Georgia’s independent inspector general, we were able to discover, investigate and put an end to this alleged deception. We will always stand up to protect taxpayer dollars, and we look forward to presenting our case in court.”


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 21, 2022)

After reading that she's had multiple imaginary pregnancies, I'm wondering if she miscarried in the past and is having a psychotic break 

It would be nice if they evaluated her for mental illness and treated her accordingly.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 21, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> After reading that she's had multiple imaginary pregnancies, I'm wondering if she miscarried in the past and is having a psychotic break
> 
> It would be nice if they evaluated her for mental illness and treated her accordingly.


I hadn't considered that. You're right. She needs to be evaluated. I wonder if she's one of those people who puts those lifelike dolls in carseats.

I assumed she was a scammer. It's just an odd scam.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 21, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I hadn't considered that. You're right. She needs to be evaluated. I wonder if she's one of those people who puts those lifelike dolls in carseats.
> 
> I assumed she was a scammer. It's just an odd scam.



At first I thought "she's a trip". But after reading all the details (and seeing her face) something seems off. Faking a boyfriend sounds like a lonely thing to do, ya know?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 21, 2022)

[email protected]@ said:


> At first I thought "she's a trip". But after reading all the details (and seeing her face) something seems off. Faking a boyfriend sounds like a lonely thing to do, ya know?


If this is a scam then that's just part of the game. I doubt a regular guy would go along with this so you'd have to fake it if you want "him" involved in the scheme.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Feb 22, 2022)

I agree there is not a lot of financial incentive to fake a pregnancy with your job other than leave time. Leave time is guaranteed with medical documentation but PAID LEAVE is not. So it seems to be sadly a mental health issue. But she a whole adult so there are always a cause-then effect.


----------



## nysister (Feb 23, 2022)

She has problems, WE ALL have problems. TAKE YOUR PILLS! And stop doing mess like this. Sheesh.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 25, 2022)

^^^^ FOR REAL


----------

